# Limbo Boat Repair - Open Transom Solutions



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I've owned my 99' WA Wellcraft since 03' and regularly fish 30+ miles off shore several times a year.

I prefer to drift fish and hold up in the deep. Not very conducive with an open transom as the aft deck usually takes on water leaving my anglers to fish in ankle deep water. 

I called Mr Limbo of Limbo Boat Builders in Milton and with in a few days, Mr Limbo had my problem solved with a customized solution.

Even with the transom gate, flooded aft, good catch by the way Matt!









Customize solution by Limbo Boat Builders & Repair:














FINALLY, NO MORE WET FEET!

Thanks again Mr. Limbo for a great job at a great price!

Limbo Boat Sales & Repair Fayne Limbo
5038 Phoenix Dr
Milton Fl, 850 - 723-2473

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, now you can go and have another jam session rippin lips.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Gotta love the pic of you posing in "ankle deep water".


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great Jimmy, I told ya Fayne Limbo is da Man...... I could'nt be happier
with what he did for me......


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

He rebuilt the transom in my bass boat several years back. Couldnt be happier with his work. A+ in my book.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

jjam said:


> I prefer to drift fish and hold up in the deep. Not very conducive with an open transom as the aft deck usually takes on water leaving my anglers to fish in ankle deep water.
> 
> 
> Jimmy


Do you hold up with the stern into the wind? Sea-r-cy


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Jimmy, that would make me just a little nervous standing in water like like. Glad ya' have it taken care of.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is ole Matt hanging out these days?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've known Fayne since the 80s when he was building the Cat Limbo hulls out of Palmetto Fl. Been in the business for a long time.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy crap, couldn't have been good for the boat to have water in it like that. Glad you got that fixed


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Limbo glassed a swim platform on my whaler since it kept pulling off. When it was done it was bulletproof. He did an awesome job and I would definitely go back to him in the future.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Looks great Jimmy, I told ya Fayne Limbo is da Man...... I could'nt be happier
> with what he did for me......


You wasn't lying, Fayne is an awesome guy to deal with and knows what he's doing. I'm very satisfied with his work. 

Thanks again Dennis for leading me to him.

Limbo Boat Sales & Repair Fayne Limbo
5038 Phoenix Dr
Milton Fl, 850 - 723-2473

Jimmy


----------

